# Forum > Gaming > Roleplaying Games > D&D 3e/3.5e/d20 >  Trap finding via Feats

## Yogibear41

Is there a way to get Trapfinding via feats Other than using shape soulmeld for Theft Gloves and open Chakra to be able to bind it.

----------


## Doctor Despair

Kobold domain grants it. Touchstone of Enlightenment lets you get a granted domain power, right?

----------


## Akal Saris

Yup, the kobold domain / catalogue of enlightenment is what came to mind for me as well.

----------


## Inevitability

The Summon Elemental reserve feat?

----------


## MaxiDuRaritry

There is. It's even in the SRD.

*Trap Sense (Ex):* Combines the rogue class features trap sense and trapfinding. Prerequisite: Search 4 ranks.

----------


## Doctor Despair

> There is. It's even in the SRD.
> 
> *Trap Sense (Ex):* Combines the rogue class features trap sense and trapfinding. Prerequisite: Search 4 ranks.


Let's be fair; those are for the generic classes, so it's a variant system not guaranteed to be allowed at a table.

----------


## Vaern

> There is. It's even in the SRD.
> 
> *Trap Sense (Ex):* Combines the rogue class features trap sense and trapfinding. Prerequisite: Search 4 ranks.





> For the purposes of these classes, the following class features can be selected in place of bonus feats


This isn't a feat.  It's a class feature that can be selected in place of a bonus feat granted through a generic class progression table.  The option simply doesn't exist in a game where core player classes are on the table.

----------


## MaxiDuRaritry

> This isn't a feat.  It's a class feature that can be selected in place of a bonus feat granted through a generic class progression table.  The option simply doesn't exist in a game where core player classes are on the table.


It's in a section explicitly called "bonus feats," so saying it's not a feat is incorrect.

It is a variant system, but the feat is not exactly out of line, power-wise, so the OP's DM allowing it isn't at all out of the question. So it's there if the OP wants to try to make use of it.

----------


## Darg

> It's in a section explicitly called "bonus feats," so saying it's not a feat is incorrect.
> 
> It is a variant system, but the feat is not exactly out of line, power-wise, so the OP's DM allowing it isn't at all out of the question. So it's there if the OP wants to try to make use of it.


It's right there in the description:




> For the *purposes of these classes*, the following *class features* can be selected *in place of* bonus feats (unless noted, each may only be selected once).


It's only for generic classes and are explicitly called out as not being feats themselves.

----------


## AnonymousPepper

Yeah, sorry, that's my reaction too. There's no reading of the Generic stuff that lets them get taken on other classes, even if you twisted the wording up like a pretzel to get them into being feats.

They are also explicitly not feats - they are class features that may be selected in lieu of the bonus feat class feature granted by the classes. Another way, they could be written as "You may exchange any of the bonus feats granted by either of the three Generic Classes for one of these class feature selections, as appropriate for their prerequisites."

(On an unrelated note, is it just me, or is the Generic Warrior, assuming a decent intelligence, a better rogue than the Generic Expert that's explicitly based off of Rogue?)

----------


## ShurikVch

Shape Soulmeld (Theft Gloves) + Open Least Chakra (Hands)?

EDIT:
Oops!

----------


## Doctor Despair

> Shape Soulmeld (Theft Gloves) + Open Least Chakra (Hands)?





> *Other than* using shape soulmeld for Theft Gloves and open Chakra to be able to bind it.


I think OP considered it :P

----------


## ShurikVch

How about the Precocious Apprentice (Find Traps)?

----------


## Darg

> (On an unrelated note, is it just me, or is the Generic Warrior, assuming a decent intelligence, a better rogue than the Generic Expert that's explicitly based off of Rogue?)


7 more class skills, 1 more good save, 4 more base skill points and still gets proficiency in a martial weapon of choice. It really depends on what you are aiming for. Up until level 4 they have equal bonus feats. If the whole shtick is just sneaking around a battlefield to sneak attack, then yes the warrior is better. Otherwise the expert can handle more skill related tasks

----------


## Vaern

> 7 more class skills, 1 more good save, 4 more base skill points and still gets proficiency in a martial weapon of choice. It really depends on what you are aiming for. Up until level 4 they have equal bonus feats. If the whole shtick is just sneaking around a battlefield to sneak attack, then yes the warrior is better. Otherwise the expert can handle more skill related tasks


Yes, the generic expert's intent is to provide skill coverage and utility for the party.  At a bare minimum you're going to be wanting hide, move silently, search, spot, listen, disable device, and open lock to keep out of sight, notice any unpleasant surprises that may be in front of you, and remove obstacles from your path.  A generic warrior simply doesn't have enough skills to cover a proper rogue's bare essentials.  
Even if you were to get 7 skill points per level by sticking an 18 in int and choosing a grey elf or something as your race for an extra +2, you'll end up having to buy one of those skills as a cross-class skill.  This still doesn't leave you with an extra skill point for bluff, so you won't be able to rely on feinting in combat to proc your sneak attacks.

----------


## Darg

> Yes, the generic expert's intent is to provide skill coverage and utility for the party.  At a bare minimum you're going to be wanting hide, move silently, search, spot, listen, disable device, and open lock to keep out of sight, notice any unpleasant surprises that may be in front of you, and remove obstacles from your path.  A generic warrior simply doesn't have enough skills to cover a proper rogue's bare essentials.  
> Even if you were to get 7 skill points per level by sticking an 18 in int and choosing a grey elf or something as your race for an extra +2, you'll end up having to buy one of those skills as a cross-class skill.  This still doesn't leave you with an extra skill point for bluff, so you won't be able to rely on feinting in combat to proc your sneak attacks.


You also only need so much in some skills at a time because you can take 10 or 20 for a majority of use cases. Which means the extra class skills can be extra useful in expanding your repertoire of skill usefulness. Which also means more possible synergy bonuses.

----------

